# AI fishing report



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Big schools of kingfish are biting in the surf at AI in both MD and VA. Just back from 10 day vacation and best kingfish conditions I can remember. Caught supper several times, and that's including throwing back most under 12-in. I had most luck by far on bloodworms, although good ones are hard to find. Some guys reported catching with shrimp or squid, but bloods worked best for me.

One warning, the bugs are really bad, especially in MD. Big horseflies and black flies -- can ruin a day in a hurry. 

Good luck!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Next time you're down there, try sandfleas. Whiting suck them down like candy, and they're free.

I know all you Assateague guys are hoping for a good easterly wind to keep those flies and mosquitoes at bay. I won't even brave Assateague this time of year with all the bugs.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Sand Flea. Are Whiting and Kingfish the same thing? I know they call them Sea Mullet down at OBX.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yup. Same thing. I just don't call them kingfish because it confuses southern anglers with king mackerel, which are also known as kingfish down there.

They're also known as roundhead in some areas, to further confuse things.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks Sand Flea. Whatever they're called, they fight good and eat good, which makes 'em fun to catch in my book.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Good Report!*

...no sharks? Were you fishing for sharks too?


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Sandcrab, yes I was trying to catch sharks but with no success. I had the 8-ft rod rigged with bloodworms cast just beyond the breakers for kingfish, etc. and the 10-ft rod rigged with squid cast as far as possible in all tides for sharks. The short rod had all the action. Crabs barely touched the squid, and I had three big rays hook up on the short rod. Saw a few people catch sharks on squid, but they were very, very small.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## MDALINER (May 29, 2002)

Did you stay at AI the whole 10 days. I have reservations to camp there next August for 14 days. If you camped I would love your comments.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey PJDSR. 

if Jeep is done, heading out to AI Thursday morning early. Couple of questions for you. What were the bug and non-fisherman populations like? Holiday weekend coming, so I'm hoping Thursday might be mellow (tourist wise, doubting the bugs care).

What were you using as "shark" bait. Any word on other species being caught. Figuring on heading out with fresh bunker (look out Kool Ice), maybe some bloods. Never tried peeler out there, but may pick up a few and this will be the earliest I actively fish AI, usually a seek-and-find scouting report.

Seems like high tide should be about 9:30 am, and figuring on leaving the Island (Kent Island sorry) about 5:30am. so should have lines in the water by 8:30ish.

Thanks in advance for any response.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Shaggy, bugs were bad, real bad. Black flies and green-headed horseflies. Bug spray a definite must. Hopefully for your sake the wind will shift because if it's blowing out of the west, you're gonna donate some blood.

I was fishing bloodworms for the Whiting (Kingfish) and squid for shark or anything else edible. Also tried shrimp without much luck. Caught a couple puffers, which are surpringly good eating. Bunker should be a good bait.

Good luck! Be sure to post your report when you get back.

PJDSR


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck live lining spot or perch out there. I know its sometimes hard to cast out far enough with live bait, but still wondering. last year we caught a bunch of spot in the costal bay and brought them across to the coast. We didn't have any luck, but we havent had much luck at AI anyway.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Usually winds aren't condusive to tossing out a live one (never tried, but sometimes it's hard to throw a cut bunker). Seemed every trip last fall through the spring the surf greeted us with nor'east wind from 12 - 20. I'd guess with a nice wind coming from your back (a rarity) you might be able to get some distance though.

Come on Thursday.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Allright, here is my Thursday experience in the far eastern side of MD (and Del.). Wind prediction looked good for yesterday, NE 5-8, but alas, when we arrived about 8am no wind, NONE. Deflating the tires was an open invitation to the black fly population of AI, saying here we are, plenty for all to eat.

The good news is that there were no green monsters to deal with, the bad news is there were too many black ones to suffer through. Runes and I lasted about 2 - 2 1/2 hours and caught two whiting. On the way off the beach, saw about 10 -12 natives (ponies, for the newbies of AI) and figure about 5 were taking a swim to get away from the black nasy flies (but hell what a sight, only seen it once since going there and BTW where's my pictures runes, I'm impatient?).

On up to 3R (good idea BP) guess we arrived around 11ish plus or minus (more plus, but I don't wear, much less own a watch), less flies, but had to walk the gear down (too old for that, thinking about a Delaware beach permit, I'm gonna miss my wife once she finds out). Tried everything in the cooler, peeler, bloods, clams and bunker (okay, forgot about the squid I had, and still can't find), but tried it all. One whiting there, a 6" bluefish (tried livelining it, but one bite and it was history, yet a decent hit, dang fish tails, but I gots witnesses that I don't know) they (marine animals) were out there. Felt the tides a changing. Caught some nice sandies, figure the two biggest were 4' - 4 1/2', and one gave me quite a nice battle (an exhileration that gave me the "this is why I put up with flies, wind noreasters in the winter with rain" feeling). Of course, we got the skate, and both got some shark, and all in all I had a most enjoyable time.

Darkness a coming so we was a heading out (to IRI) dang what a flow that openings got. Quick current (not to mention about three hours sleep the night before had me "fished out". BP got a couple of big, ugly, well hell eels. To big for livelining, and I ain't got the stomach for eating, throwbacks. Seems alot were using artificials for stripers blues and trout (guess fishermen and fisherwomen are the optomists) and minnows for flounder but by 11pm I hadn't seen anything except those snakes of the sea.

Happy, if you are out there, what should I get for my tackle box artificially speaking, for the cleanup?

Anyhow, the whole conclusion to my story happens to be (a lesson I have learned before, but obviously to me) stay away from AI until late September early October (but after the bug thing it makes cold temps, noreast winds and rain "almost comfortable"). Come on November, December through onto March and April, I shall not feel as uncomfortable (though I may bitch) in your wintery ways as I did in your dog days of the "Black Fly". 

Adios, mi amigos e amigas!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I know theres some fast curent in there;The lures I like to use are 1/4-1/2oz white bucktails with 3-4"white grubs.Wildeye Shads are good too;your going to have to put 1 1/2-2oz trolling sinkers ahead of them to get them down in the current.Cast ahead of the current and jig as your using it to drift.I use about the same method as Kent Narrows,but I use weight to get the lures down.You can also fish the bottom for Tog with 2-5oz of lead using 1-2/0 beak hooks.The north and south pockets are the only places with almost no current;you can fish for Flounder with a Carolina type rig with1/8-1oz sinkers with minnow and squid over there.You can also drift bait in the faster currents with 1 1/2-4ozes of lead for Stripers and SeaTrout.I'll or someone else will probily show you how to work the Inlet.Like Kent Narrows but bigger and faster;lots of snags too.If you go to the end of the jetty be sure to wear Korkers,or Golf Shoes with metal spikes so you won't slip.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Happy, words of wisdom, but, without some kind of uncomfortable PFD, and with that water flow, I ain't hitting no rocks with or without proper footwear.:jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah me too! I thik I will be fishing from the walkway with some live mullet and some jigs. That is unless everyone is sleighing em out there on the jetties.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

PFD could be worn too especally if your fishing near the end at 3am,but if you get the footwear pescribed above you shoulb be in good shape and travel light,especally on high tide.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Flfisherman, (you may be game for and AI expidetion mid to late September) and I forget but it was either AERRO or mastercaster, October or November or wait until February March (only idiots like me, my brothers and other who have experienced before want the December - January tour.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey shaggy I am game for anytime my friend. I was out there fishing in the freezing weather last year so I think I will be able to hold up in the winter months too. You might want to get me out there a time or two before so I know the ropes though. I will be in VA beach the weekend of the 20th and the choptank cleanup is the next week and IRI cleanup following week after. Hmm sounds like I am gonna be fishing every weekend this fall!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

No, no FL, not weekends, usually try to take off Wed/Thurs, or Thurs/Fri. Like to try and leave Kent Isand between 4:30 and 5:00 a, first day and leave AI by about 3:00 - 5:00 pm the following day (unless tides and fishing dictate otherwise). Lots of catnaps (10 - 15 minutes), and a good one on the last day (one eye open, or buddy system, I sleep you stay awake and make sure you get me up before the rabgers come). Actively fishing only.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh yeah forgot about that. I am taking some leave in Oct when Axon comes along so we should be able to hook up then. It is hard for me to just get a couple days off in the week without some leave. Military


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I like the part (I sleep you stay awake, just wake me up when rangers come) Does that mean I have to wake you up when you get a big hit on your pole?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

No way dude, got bells hooked up to the mike into an awsome sound system, and believe you me it will wake me up, just trying to figure out where to put you for the ride down!


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Shaggy,
I plan to retire on Oct 24, can’t believe it’s my last day of work, so I’ll be free every day. It would be great to meet up with you at AI some time in the cool weather and learn the ropes from you. See you at the cleanups.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Still learning the ropes myself, and probably will go to my grave still learning the ropes, but I guess that is half the fun. I'll post a note when I'm heading out, and be more than happy to meet up and show you what little I know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey shaggy I can drive down there and then we can meet up at the entrance where you deflate the tires. I have 4x4 escape and plan on getting permit too. Just want to learn the ropes before I just head out there aimlessly. Keep me posted.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stopped by AI yesterday (Friday) morning for a look see and to wet a line for while. Fished the tail end of the the outgoing. Caught kingfish on just about every cast, sometimes doubles on squid strips. Most were in the 12" range. Didn't keep any. Also caught 2 spike trout on squid heads and 1 skate. The black flies were really bad and I saw a couple of guys that never made it away from the parking lot. I bought a can of Jack's Juice bug spray that contains 25% Deet that kept them off me. Great stuff. A tip that I learned was to keep you bait moving. Took of the pyramid and put on a 3 oz. bank sinker. Just reel in slow enough to keep the bottom rig moving. Also keeps the crabs off the squid. Like I said, something on just about every cast. Only stayed a little over an hour and caught about 30 fish. Can't wait until latter in the fall to do some real surf fishing. BTW, saw about a dozen ponies down at the high tide line. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey catman you caught those all in the orv area? A lot of fish caught in that little time you spent there. How did the beach look? Is it eroded with all the rain and crazy tides we have had lately? Glad you had a good time on your trip. Weren't you supposed to go offshore out of O.C? How did that go?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN....I fished the area right next to the ORV area. The beach looked in excellent condition. I'm waiting till I go down again to get my ORV permit since I really didn't have the time to get one. It's good for 1 yr. from the date of purchase. There were a lot of RV's on the beach. It's now problem catching fish there, just nothing big. Talked to two guys who were headed into the ORV area for the weekend in hopes of catching some sharks. They said that last weekend they both limited out on rock with everything over 30" and one 43"er. The off shore trip was cancelled at the last moment because of engine trouble and since it was an overnighter the capt. didn't want to take the chance. We all got a refund with a future trip at 1/2 price. Good customer service on the capt. part but I was still very disappointed. I fished right in front of the condo on 132 nd. street and did well every morning with kingfish and spike trout. The kingfish are everywhere and less than 50 yds. from shore. Fished the Shanty Town pier one evening and caught one 26" rock, a bunch of spike trout and one 22" flounder. Kept the rock and flounder for diner the next evening. The locals were saying that this is the best inshore fishing in the last 10 yrs. There were a couple of 40"+ rock were caught for the OC jetty while I was down there. They were caught on live eel and live spot. My rock was caught on a live spot and I'm not sure if I snagged the flounder or he actually bit since he was hooked on the outside of his face. You don't usually catch flounder at night but there are a lot lights at Shantytown so maybe I really did catch him. Drove up to IRI one afternoon to see what was happening. No one was catching anything. Talked to a local and he said come back around 3:00AM with some live spot if you want to catch some big rock. He said they were catching them upward to 40". Hope they're still there when we do the clean-up.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Catman, too bad on offshore trip but at least there will be a next time at better price. Rockfish are definitely the talk from AI to IRI. I saw many a boats drifting eels at IRI yesterday. Seems to me about a month earlier than last year with all this crazy weather keeping the rock around. I didn't catch any rock this weekend but that is ok. I needed a break after all the ones I caught off of the charter I took a couple weeks ago.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, depending on the weather outlook, thinking about Wednesday or Thursday, or both. If AI is black fly infested, then hello 3R permit, bye wife, I do love ya, but a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------

